# Peter Stokkebye – English Luxury



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Peter Stokkebye - English Luxury
Tobacco description:_ "A characteristic English mixture. A mixture developed from mellow GeorgianVirginias, Black Cavendish, Mexican Burleys and Cyprus Latakia - a classic." _









In The Tin/Pouch
This is a very typical looking ribbon cut English style tobacco of light brown to black pieces of tobacco. It has a nice mild woodsy aroma and has a hint of sweetness. As this is a bulk tobacco the moisture level can vary based on various factors, but for me and the sample I got the moisture level was perfect. 

The Burn
This tobacco lights easily and burns with little to no problems. It did however, tend to burn a bit too hot for my liking and it also seemed to burn a bit faster than I expected. I did find in necessary to run a pipe cleaner down the pipe at about the halfway mark, but that could have been due to the cool and moist air that is associated with this time of year. 

The Smoke
This is really a nice smoke, the latakia is bold but not overpowering making for a smoky smoke but not pushing it into the latakia bomb territory. The Virginias give it a nice backbone, and the Cavendish adds a bit of sweetness. This tobacco does have a bit of edginess to it, it doesn't really bite but I can tell that it may not be as forgiving as other English blends if over puffed. 

The Aroma
This comes with my normal caveat, I don't smoke inside so it is hard for me to make any kind of definitive statement about the room note of this tobacco. That being said, the aroma from this tobacco doesn't strike me as anything special. It is not something that is going to get a lot of praise from the nonsmokers, and what latakia blend does; the smoke is dominated by the typical latakia woodsy smell as well as a slightly pungent aroma. 

The Packaging, and Price
This is a bulk tobacco sold by the ounce so if you aren't planning on smoking it right away, or if you buy a large quantity you will need to store it in some kind of airtight container. I purchased on ounce to sample from www.wvsmokeshop.com for $1.69 though they also sell it in 4, 8 and 16 ounce increments for $5.89, $11.59, and $23.09 respectively. It is also available from www.pipesandcigars.comand www.smokingpipes.com. 

The Bottom Line
English Luxury is nice, with the virginias and the latakia being the main flavors this makes for a nice flavorful smoke. This reminded me a bit of Lagonda, but the latakia has a bit more oomph to it filling in for where Lagonda fell short. For me this tobacco loses points for its burn issues and propensity to bite but gains points for its price and flavor, so overall this is a good tobacco that I will most likely order more before deciding whether it will make it into any kind of rotation. If you are looking for an inexpensive Englishto try, give this one a shot. 

My Other Reviews
A tour of drug store blends, stop one: JohnMiddleton's Carter Hall
A tour of drug store blends, stop two: JohnMiddleton's Prince Albert
A tour of drug store blends, stop three: Pinkerton Tobacco Company - Granger
Atour of drug store blends, stop four: Lane Limited - Captain Black Regular (White)
Atour of drug store blends, stop five: Lane Limited - Captain Black Gold
Orlik - Golden Sliced
GL Pease - Lagonda
Peterson - Irish Flake
GawithHoggarth & Co. - Brown Bogie
Gawith Hoggarth & Co. - Kendal Kentucky
Gawith Hoggarth & Co. - Bob's Chocolate Flake
McClelland - Bulk #805 Carolina Deluxe
McClelland - Holiday Spirit
PeterStokkebye - Cube Cut
PeterStokkebye - Luxury Twist Flake
Rattray's - Black Mallory (aged 12 years)
Lane Limited - Bulk #101 BCA
LaneLimited - Bulk #102 1Q
LaneLimited - Bulk #182 BLWB
Dan Tobacco - Blue Note


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Another nice review Nick! I tried to bump ya but it tells me i love ya too much! Peace Bro!


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Another nice review Nick! I tried to bump ya but it tells me i love ya too much! Peace Bro!


I took care of it for you Tony.

Great reviews Nick, keep up the good work.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I bumped him too. Keep up the great work Nick!


----------

